# Haunted Toaster



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 14, 2012)

Somebody call Ghostbusters.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiSwnWw65Wo]HAUNTED TOASTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 14, 2012)

It makes good toast? WTF?


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 14, 2012)

Sometimes those we can see are much more skeery......


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2012)

No human could have written that


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 14, 2012)

Eli Wallach. LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2012)

A sacred toaster


----------



## April (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 15, 2012)

Meh toast is demonically possessed! when I eat it, it screams for butter and jelly.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2012)

Call John Zafis

Haunted Collector | Syfy


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 26, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Call John Zafis
> 
> Haunted Collector | Syfy



Call him? Hell he live's two towns away from me.  I can deliver the possessed toaster in person if you like. Heck I'll even wrap it up in Christmas paper,what else can you get him for the holidays? Another possessed doll? lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 26, 2012)

She should stick a fork in that plugged-in toaster. That would teach it a lesson.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't believe people are still commenting on this stupid thread.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## waltky (Nov 26, 2012)

Uh yea, Uncle Ferd says...

... dat's what ya call...

... ghost toast."


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 29, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I can't believe people are still commenting on this stupid thread.



It's funny as hell. I'd hate to think of what her blender does. lol


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 29, 2012)

Is a toaster s'poster do dat?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 29, 2012)

laughinReaper said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe people are still commenting on this stupid thread.
> ...



I know what you mean, this was supposed to be a protest against this whole sub forum, and it is the only thread that is still going.


----------

